# Any Greenbottle Blue experts out there? :)



## Layne (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi!
I am new to this forum thing so I apologize if I am posting in the wrong place. I just wondered if I could get a little advice, tips, or thoughts from people that have had actual experience with Greenbottle Blue Tarantulas. I always research for months before adding any type of new "family member". Unfortunately, I think I over do it. I know I over think it but my boys and I just love our little Wild Kingdom/Funny Farm. I thought I had it down then came across a few other sites/videos that now have me questioning. It's hard to know what info. to trust. 

Rambling aside, I have multi sizes of exo terra terrariums, hides, climbing things,substrates, bowls, lights, etc. Can someone who has had this tarantula tell me what they prefer from experience? 

I have gone back and forth between 3 sizes. This is a surprise for my son and I just want to have it set up in the best way for the tarantula. 

Thank you. Sorry for the long post!!!


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 2, 2017)

A 5 gallon is plenty big.  I have one in a 10 gallon and she only uses half the enclosure.  I had a male in a 10” cube and its good for an adult too.

For substrate I just use topsoil.  Its cheap and works great.  Others use coco fiber because it doesn’t weigh as much.  Just keep the substrate dry and have a full water dish for it.

Put lots of fake plants in and it’ll use them as anchor points for their webbing.

Overall these guys are pretty easy and you’ll definitely enjoy it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Layne (Dec 2, 2017)

Thank you! I just make myself crazy trying to figure out which terrariums would be the equivalent to 10, 20, 30 gallon tanks. You helped alot. 

Can I ask you one more question? Out of the terrariums I have...which is best or which would definitely not work. 
12x12x12
12x12x18
18x18x18
(We do have a smaller one. 8x8x12. It  seems tiny to me though.)


----------



## wabbitGTI (Dec 3, 2017)

I just raised a GBB to maturity and he passed away last week of old age. No worries as we have another coming to replace him, along with a P Regalis to join our P Cambridgei and C Versicolor. 

As for enclosure, the 12x12x12 will be plenty large for an adult, but if you're raising a sling or juvenile adjust accordingly and move up as it grows. As mentioned, dry substrate of your choice and a water dish are needed. These are terrestrial tarantulas despite their habits, so make sure there is plenty of substrate or use an enclosure that isn't as tall vertically. They're prolific webbers, include secure pieces of wood, vines, and plants to act as anchor points. 

These are hardy, fast growing tarantulas with a great appetite and they're a ton of fun to watch grow. Your boys will certainly enjoy the journey! I loved mine so much I had to replace him when he passed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Dec 4, 2017)

Layne said:


> Thank you! I just make myself crazy trying to figure out which terrariums would be the equivalent to 10, 20, 30 gallon tanks. You helped alot.
> 
> Can I ask you one more question? Out of the terrariums I have...which is best or which would definitely not work.
> 12x12x12
> ...


I've raised several. I have an AF and she's in a ExoTerra Breeder Box, Large.

Some will take advantage of height, some won't. Some will burrow, some may not.  10 gal is more than enough.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 4, 2017)

viper69 said:


> I've raised several. I have an AF and she's in a ExoTerra Breeder Box, Large.
> 
> Some will take advantage of height, some won't. Some will burrow, some may not.  10 gal is more than enough.


Never seen one burrow before.  Thats interesting.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 4, 2017)

MetalMan2004 said:


> Never seen one burrow before.  Thats interesting.


In the wild they may form homes under the base of plants. I may have been a bit misleading there. I’ll contact the biologist I know.


----------



## MetalMan2004 (Dec 4, 2017)

viper69 said:


> In the wild they may form homes under the base of plants. I may have been a bit misleading there. I’ll contact the biologist I know.


After I said that I recalled that one of mine actually has burrowed a bit.  Thats because its holding on to a sac though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andaingean (Jan 6, 2018)

I have raised a few to adulthood. This is my next setup going to try something a little different than what I have done in the past. Could be epic. Just ha e to wait for one more molt before its ready. 5.5 gallon is what I use for adults. Note * the enclosure won't be that moist with the tarantula in it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## codicez (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi there! I would like to show you my setup as well... Is it probably way bigger for her but I would like not to rehousing and to see what she will do with her " webcreativity ".
She is living and webbing a lot all around the left side.
Terrarium size is 25x25x25... I bought it from spidershop.co.uk  and they have also different and smaller size in case you live in Europe.
http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/terrariums-tanks-c-36_62.html

I took ispiration for the setup from this video

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Venomgland (Jan 6, 2018)

codicez said:


> Hi there! I would like to show you my setup as well... Is it probably way bigger for her but I would like not to rehousing and to see what she will do with her " webcreativity ".
> She is living and webbing a lot all around the left side.
> Terrarium size is 25x25x25... I bought it from spidershop.co.uk  and they have also different and smaller size in case you live in Europe.
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/terrariums-tanks-c-36_62.html
> ...


I like that set! When my GGB get bigger I want to do something similar. I think a larger enclosure with lots of plants would look pretty awesome even if only part of it is webbed up! Nice job and keep us posted!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 6, 2018)

codicez said:


> Hi there! I would like to show you my setup as well... Is it probably way bigger for her but I would like not to rehousing and to see what she will do with her " webcreativity ".
> She is living and webbing a lot all around the left side.
> Terrarium size is 25x25x25... I bought it from spidershop.co.uk  and they have also different and smaller size in case you live in Europe.
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/terrariums-tanks-c-36_62.html
> ...


That looks soooo good! It's going to have fun webbing all that. The enclosure is a bit big, yes, but this species handles bigger than standard very well. I would give it a slightly bigger waterdish for easy access, but other than that it looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## codicez (Jan 6, 2018)

Andrea82 said:


> That looks soooo good! It's going to have fun webbing all that. The enclosure is a bit big, yes, but this species handles bigger than standard very well. I would give it a slightly bigger waterdish for easy access, but other than that it looks good.


Thank you! Mhmm water dish is bigger than usual 2 lt bottle... I ll show you better in this pic... you think I need a bigger one ?


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 6, 2018)

codicez said:


> Thank you! Mhmm water dish is bigger than usual 2 lt bottle... I ll show you better in this pic... you think I need a bigger one ?


Ah, sorry, it lookeda bit different in the other picture. Never mind , looks fine.
It already started webbing as well, nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venomgland (Jan 6, 2018)

codicez said:


> Thank you! Mhmm water dish is bigger than usual 2 lt bottle... I ll show you better in this pic... you think I need a bigger one ?


You did such a nice job on the set, but if I were you. I would spend the money at a pet store and get a more natural looking water dish then a bottle cap. Its an eyesore on such a great set up. Whats another 5 bucks?


----------



## codicez (Jan 6, 2018)

Venomgland said:


> You did such a nice job on the set, but if I were you. I would spend the money at a pet store and get a more natural looking water dish then a bottle cap. Its an eyesore on such a great set up. Whats another 5 bucks?


auhahua I actually got some cool for my spiderlings... those ones
http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/water-bowl-p-2776.html#.WlE_q6jibmY
I'm using just for my spiderling Avicularia Metallica, the other spiderling I got (Cyriocosmus perezmilesi) is way to small she can prob die in it.I don't wanna risk!

I will probably order some cool for the GBB  in my next order, I' m looking to get in an Avicularia Versicolor... I love the fluffyColor effect she has!
Thank you for the feedback, I much appreciate it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Jan 6, 2018)

codicez said:


> auhahua I actually got some cool for my spiderlings... those ones
> http://www.thespidershop.co.uk/water-bowl-p-2776.html#.WlE_q6jibmY
> I'm using just for my spiderling Avicularia Metallica, the other spiderling I got (Cyriocosmus perezmilesi) is way to small she can prob die in it.I don't wanna risk!
> 
> ...


Theraphosids generally don't drown, they float, actually, and can walk on water 




Avicularia versicolor has undergone a taxonomic revision and is now Caribena versicolor, i think you have more luck finding one if you use the new name

Reactions: Like 2


----------

